# BR 01-94 Ti Orange



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

What's up fellas. I'm new to the forum and just wanted to share some pics of my latest. It's a titanium chrono w/ carbon fiber dial and the LE orange markers. Just in time for Halloween! :-!


----------



## ximenes (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow.. very nice model


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

Gorgeous, and timely.... I love it.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Big congrats, that is an eye catcher!


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2007)

nice watch! i would get one in an instant. hoot, i have one!!!


----------



## dtmartin46 (Aug 28, 2006)

Lover the Carbon Fibre. 

Am I insane for noticing that your new B&R matches your Granite countertop very well? :-d


----------



## WatchFan56 (Jul 2, 2008)

nice


----------



## JohnnyBeagle (Oct 22, 2008)

beautiful watch

I want to pick up a B&R once the economy shapes up


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Love the orange dial!

Phil


----------



## bigpetey76 (Oct 23, 2008)

wow dope watch man, really like the case and the colors, perfect trick-or-treating watch......I have the BR 01-96 and I love it, hope you enjoy yours


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)

Just plain cooooooooooooool:-!


----------



## Horological-psychologist (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow! What size wrist do you have? That watch is huge and it looks normal in your arm.

C. Soler


----------



## coqui (Oct 21, 2008)

Stunning watch, I'm a sucker for carbon fiber!!


----------



## AWCSYSTECH (Dec 4, 2008)

thatsa very nisa wrista watcha!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Iron Man has good taste. :-!

Courtesy of PIERS (UK) from the Bell & Ross official forum:


----------

